# Laminate countertops warped



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Not sure if I understand the problem. Are your ends lifted due to full length cupping on your longest piece? If so how much is each end lifted? And are you using a seam kit that bolts your edges together tightly?


----------



## Bigbluefrog (Oct 15, 2014)

Seam kit..yes. less than a 1/4 inch on each end.


----------



## Bigbluefrog (Oct 15, 2014)

Concave dips in middle between wall and face of cabinets. The whole length of countertop. Well water wont spill off of it. Have fasterners for the end I cut and fasterners kit for precut groove on exsisting 45 degree angle.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

If you have a concave dip from front to back, my biggest concern is getting a nice flat seam where both edges come together. If that is not possible then prospects are dimming. The ends should be attached first and then the entire top gets attached to the cabinets. Unfortunately the the flimsy little mounting brackets on the top of cabinets will do little to straighten out a front to back dip. But if you can get the seams together time and gravity will be your friend.


----------



## Bigbluefrog (Oct 15, 2014)

I sanded edge to fit bettern..and used wood shims to level. I think it will work after it is tightenedn.


----------



## Bigbluefrog (Oct 15, 2014)

Yodaman that is exactly the issue I had...getting the seams to be flush. Did the best I could. I was thinking the first time we ever had seams. A U-shaped kitchen verses the galley kitchen. It was a close fit. Not perfect...if the large piece wasnt warped it would of been better.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Good job, maybe if you ever do another similar top, consider building from scratch and doing your own laminate work. Not as difficult as one might think.


----------



## Bigbluefrog (Oct 15, 2014)

Yodaman, have you done that? the rotary tool, I left my router at home for trimming excessive endcaps. So I am not quite done. Tried using a different tool and I have a slight chip on one. That one will be flush against oven. My other half has an idea to fix with matching color and light tip coat


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Yes I have. Always used a router with base attached to do edges. A flat file will work in a pinch if your edges are cut close. My hand is not steady enough to try a rotary tool.


----------



## Bigbluefrog (Oct 15, 2014)

That is why it chipped. I have 4 more caps to trim. This time with the Right tool


----------

